# Global Warming Causes Prostitution



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know why we even let women vote let alone be in politics....just kidding ladies, you know I love you. But seriously this has to be one of the dumbest things I have ever seen. Everyone is always taking shots at California and for this one I can't blame you.

_A senior House Democrat has once again issued an apocalyptic warning that climate change will hit women harder than men, and that it could drive millions of poor women to engage in "transactional sex" in order to provide food and water for their families._

Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA): Global Warming Will Turn Women Into Prostitutes For Food | The Daily Caller


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm sorry it didn't say Prostitution, it said _*"transactional sex"*_, now how is that different from the way it is today, I take my secretary out to lunch, she expects that if she is nice to me,... that might mean a raise.

She got a raise, I got a raise, problem solved.

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shouldn't this be in the Ladies Only Section to keep the youngsters out? 

EDIT; I just re-read what I wrote and it makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Thus, I stand by my comments.:torn:


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

One must consider the source,California!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do we need any more proof that Barbara Lee is a barking moon bat?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally a benefit to global warming.....j/k no biscuits


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Barbara Lee wishes she could be forced into sex, that way she could have sex---


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

That's about as logical as saying below average temps will cause an increase in gay midget dwarf porn. 

We all know they like it in warmer climates. 

That makes me wonder if we should have a dwarf only section? 

I jest of course. Not sure what hookers have to do with prepping. Pretty sure they'd still be here after shtf. Wonder what a .22 compared to a 50 bmg would get Ya!


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

democrats escpecially like making fun of preppers and they call us crazy because we think the economy is going to collaspe while this woman thinks the whole world will turn into that crappy waterworld movie.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

So what you're telling us is that whores like it hot?

Rappers have been saying that for years!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Know this - at any time, fat or lean - there is always prostitution, whores, transactional sex, quid-pro-quo, or what ever you want to call it. It exists every where. In some places it is $50 for sex - simple and uncomplicated. In other places it is a girl from a trailer park in a tight spot with an abusive father who decides to lay the first guy that has a better than mediocre future to pull her out of where she is. It happens millions of different ways for millions of different reasons. I'd even bet that sex as we know it, is performed as an act of true love as little 20% to 25% of the time. The rest of the time someone is bustin' a nut and someone is looking for a better position in life - one way or the other.

Truth is, regardless of the cause, when the SHTF, the oldest profession is going to make a comeback in ways you have never seen or considered. Look at the morals people have these days and couple that with their almost absent ability to care for themselves. People these days - men and women both - will be giving it up after missing a week of food and not knowing where the next meal comes from. Disaster dramatically alters supply and demand. Demand for food and safety skyrockets while the demand for iPhones and Louis Vuitton plummets.

So yea... If Global Warming causes prostitution, so do hurricanes, blizzards, floods, famine, pestilence, pandemics, earthquakes, tornadoes, and political and economic collapses. Everything creates prostitution.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

You can bet Bill Clinton and John Edwards are stocking up on canned goods, so they can trade their goods for some poon-tang! Yeeeeee-Haaaaaaaaa!

So what would anybody in here be willing to trade, for a night of doing the horizontal mambo with Hillary?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> That's about as logical as saying below average temps will cause an increase in gay midget dwarf porn.
> 
> We all know they like it in warmer climates.
> 
> ...


I think you now have to call it, "little people engaging in same sex adult entertainment"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Uuuuhggggg. And the sad thing is this twit will probably get re-elected.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> You can bet Bill Clinton and John Edwards are stocking up on canned goods, so they can trade their goods for some poon-tang! Yeeeeee-Haaaaaaaaa!
> 
> So what would anybody in here be willing to trade, for a night of doing the horizontal mambo with Hillary?


Shoot me!!!!!! Please for gods sakes shoot me now!!!!!!


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't know why we even let women vote let alone be in politics....just kidding ladies, you know I love you. But seriously this has to be one of the dumbest things I have ever seen. Everyone is always taking shots at California and for this one I can't blame you.
> 
> _A senior House Democrat has once again issued an apocalyptic warning that climate change will hit women harder than men, and that it could drive millions of poor women to engage in "transactional sex" in order to provide food and water for their families._
> 
> Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA): Global Warming Will Turn Women Into Prostitutes For Food | The Daily Caller


Isn't most sex "transactional sex"?

Women rarely engage in sexual activity out of "love", or for their own gratification.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Isn't most sex "transactional sex"?
> 
> Women rarely engage in sexual activity out of "love", or for their own gratification.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.


No I totally agree. Dating is a legal form of prostitution. I buy you dinner or gifts you give me sex. I actual think prostitution should be legal. I do, however, think this woman's statement about GW and prostitution is idiotic.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You shouldn't make fun of her. Someone will probably turn her warning into a college course, and charge $5000 to take it.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> No I totally agree. Dating is a legal form of prostitution. I buy you dinner or gifts you give me sex. I actual think prostitution should be legal. I do, however, think this woman's statement about GW and prostitution is idiotic.


Absolutely. That woman's position has to be one of the most moronic statements ever made.

With regards to prostitution and "transactional sex"...I'll go one further...I've lived long enough to observe that most marriages (not just dating relationships) amount to little more than prostitution as well. Married women routinely give it up for their husbands in order to reinforce a pair bond that financially and materially benefits her and her offspring.

That's not to say that married couples can't and don't legitimately love and respect one another, but, I believe most male/female relationships come down to a mutually beneficial arrangement where the male receives sex (exclusive breeding rights) and the woman receives financial and physical security for her and her offspring.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SS


Charles Martel said:


> Absolutely. That woman's position has to be one of the most moronic statements ever made.
> 
> With regards to prostitution and "transactional sex"...I'll go one further...I've lived long enough to observe that most marriages (not just dating relationships) amount to little more than prostitution as well. Married women routinely give it up for their husbands in order to reinforce a pair bond that financially and materially benefits her and her offspring.
> 
> That's not to say that married couples can't and don't legitimately love and respect one another, but, I believe most male/female relationships come down to a mutually beneficial arrangement where the male receives sex (exclusive breeding rights) and the woman receives financial and physical security for her and her offspring.


Bingo! I tried to advance that theory at the office the other day and all the women looked at me as if They wanted to shoot me on the spot. Merriage, in time becomes an arrangement if it wasn't to start with. After the initial meeting, got to have it now, got to have it 5 times a day, feeling wears off it becomes a nogotiation. Possibly with love and respect, sometimes not, throughout. But, what do I know. I come from a dis functional family to begin with. LOL. My wife gets it and we have been married for 20 years and get along great and trust one another completely.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..this thread got theoretical real quick. In order to test the hypothesis in a more down to earth manner I am prepared to simply observe if the local ladies of the evening are getting any more abundant..prettier..skillful or more economical based on the rise of average global temps. Observation is one of the hall marks of the Scientific Method ya know? The research will prob start at this place since it aint far from the crib. 
Welcome to Bucks Cabaret, Fort Worth's Top Rated Strip Club


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Bingo! I tried to advance that theory at the office the other day and all the women looked at me as if They wanted to shoot me on the spot.


That's understandable, I guess. "Respectable" women don't usually take too kindly to being compared to prostitutes. 

Its strange. In many ways, I feel like prostitution is a more honest and open arrangement than being in a committed relationship or marriage.



> Marriage, in time becomes an arrangement if it wasn't to start with. After the initial meeting, got to have it now, got to have it 5 times a day, feeling wears off it becomes a nogotiation. Possibly with love and respect, sometimes not, throughout. But, what do I know. I come from a dis functional family to begin with. LOL. My wife gets it and we have been married for 20 years and get along great and trust one another completely.


Agreed. I love and respect my wife, and I appreciate the sacrifices she constantly makes for me and my family, but, there are times that I know she does what she does for me because it's "part of the arrangement"...not because she is feeling particularly attracted to me at that moment. Obviously, I think my wife is better/more moral than a common prostitute, but, I don't see why our society looks down its collective noses at prostitutes when nearly every woman engages in "transactional sex" in one form or another (even the "respectable" ones...hookers are just honest about the exchange).


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

C'mon now, gentlemen. You have to admit that the phrase "transactional sex" sounds a LOT better than "prostitute" or "hooker" or "whore".

No matter what you call it, it is a BUSINESS TRANSACTION. It is the oldest form of bartering. It is the exchange of goods for services. And WTSHTF, there will be plenty of "transactional sex" going on.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> That's understandable, I guess. "Respectable" women don't usually take too kindly to being compared to prostitutes.
> 
> Its strange. In many ways, I feel like prostitution is a more honest and open arrangement than being in a committed relationship or marriage.
> 
> ...


My wife realizes we live less than ten minutes from a university !!!  !!!

Kidding ... just kidding. We tease each other all the time and it usually ends with her saying "Go on, honey, give it a shot - I'm sure all those pretty young things are looking for a fat old man."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea, I am always telling my wife I am having the loose women over when she has to work late or goes out of town. She say good luck. Your 55, loosing your hair, stuck in your ways with a bad attitude, and you don't have enough money in the bank. She says good luck. LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I guess dying in my sleep with a 20 year old bimbo is looking bad.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I guess dying in my sleep with a 20 year old bimbo is looking bad.


LMAO! Maybe dying while DREAMING that you're in bed with a 20 year old bimbo is the best you can hope for. I know the feeling. I'm 58.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

And yet....I hold out hope. LOL


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> You can bet Bill Clinton and John Edwards are stocking up on canned goods, so they can trade their goods for some poon-tang! Yeeeeee-Haaaaaaaaa!
> 
> So what would anybody in here be willing to trade, for a night of doing the horizontal mambo with Hillary?


I wouldn't even #()&% her with YOUR dick.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Thats why there are so many female D- whores from Mexipornia like Boxwhore and Pelousey


----------

